# Eye issue ???



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

I just went and did a goat check and noticed one of my goats has a bulging eye! It looks like it's either swollen and/or bulged, it does have some discharge and is red - is this pink eye, or something else ? It really looks like a trauma of some sort to me...

What should I do and how should I treat this ?

None of her pen mates are affected, and this appeared out of no where, it was not like this 3 hours ago. She is also the largest goat in her pen so doesn't get pushed around too much, also doesn't do much pushing. I can't really seperate her though as i'm currently using all of my space.

I'll try to get a picture when DH gets home. Thanks!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Banamine for swelling, look and see if there is a laceration on the eye-I would start an antibiotic ointment right away even if there is no laceration. If she hasn't had CD-T for awhile it wouldn't hurt and some Fortified B-complex. I would at least call my vet after looking closer if there is a laceration. Tend to one she whacked it on something or poked her eye. I'd put her on the stand to look at whats going on, theres more control. Tam


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Tammy! I did get some pics i'm trying to up load them now...This poor doe, it's just one thing after another with her...

I don't see any lacerations on her eye or around it, once i get the pics up let me know if you see any. 

She does need her CD-T i belive she hasn't had it since a kid ??? She is going to be a 2 year old, and I recently aquired her. 

What dose of banamine would you give her for this ? She is still putting weight on, she was way under weight when i got her, and is now up to about 120-122 lbs.

Eye ointment, i have some Erythrowmycin ophtalmic ointment ( .5% - 5mg/g ) will this be ok to use ? 

Thanks!


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Pics-

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

this one is blurry ( sorry ) but does show how swollen it is compared to the other eye

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

My daughters and I have pinkeye right now, so do folks @ church, and a friend across the country had it not long before we got it, so it's going around everywhere now. My baby's even has a phlyctenule because I can't keep her from itching her eye. The **** coming out of it (dry in the second photo, wet in the last) looks just like ours.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Billie - is this what it looks like in goats then as well ? How do I treat for pink eye ? I tried to search for it but my computer is running funny and keeps giving me error messages...grrrrr


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Cucumber juice.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

It looks to me like she may have poked it, has an eye injury. I did see in the pic that conjectivitis maybe setting in with the yellowish ****. I agree with Tam, start her on an antibiotic ointment. Eye infections can turn into pink eye, which is not good, left untreated it will cause....got to think a sec how to spell this, chamlidya (sp?) which can cause miscarriages. Also try an eyebright tea compress or tea compress or a slice of cuke held over the eye.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Triple antibiotic ointment. Use gloves, it is very contagious. I thought you were talking about the eye itself, not the surrounding tissue, sorry. There have been several posts this year on keratoconjunctivitis. 
Here are some post to look at:
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,34.0.html

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,5499.0.html

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,4475.0.html ....on this one go down to the tenth person. Kaye White tells you how to make your own spray.

Hope this helps a little. I am not sure if banamine will help this or not. 
Tam


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Well I really hope it's not that bad, yikes thats scary! 

I don't have Triple antibiotic ointment, all I have is the Erythromycin eye ointment - will this be ok to use ?

Do do also have biomycin - which should I use ? How often for how many days ?

Bernice - where do you see the injury ?

Should I call the vet or treat and watch ?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

yes that eye ointment will work. Where you have Biomycin go ahead and put a couple drops in the eye too. She probably won't be none to happy about it but it will flush the eye out too. Tam


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Tammy ...out I go in 20 below to make my goatie mad ... LOL


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Triple antibiotic is just neosporin or a knock off. Yes, wash hands, wear gloves, etc. I scratched my eye ONCE and then went, "OOPS!" and that's how I got it from Shiloh. So far, only one eye. I normally hug, kiss, and scratch all over the goats, but have been very distant since the humans here have pinkeye. They're none too happy about it!

Bernice, Chlamydia, if a mom has it, can give her kids pinkeye at birth, but I had no idea it could work the other way. I would think only if the pinkeye is caused by Chlamydia trachomatis, but pinkeye can be caused by a wide variety of viruses, bacteria, allergens, irritants, toxins, underlying diseases... with viral and bacterial (various types) being the most prevalent. The most common strains of bacteria causing pinkeye are staph. and strep. Chlamydia pinkeye is rare in the US and more common in Africa and the Middle East according to http://www.medicinenet.com/pink_eye/article.htm


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the information Billie :+) 

Just to make sure I have this straight, i CAN put neosporin in the eye, even though on the tube it says to not put directly in the eye ? Just making sure as i don't have much of the eye ointment so may have to use the neosporin.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes you can use neosporin .


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmmmm......thanks for pointing that out to me Billie. I may be getting it confused with something else. But somewhere in the recesses of my mind I recall reading that somewhere eons ago. Hmmmm...if I am snowed in this weekend I'll look that up.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

An injured or inflamed eye is not necessarily what is actually pink eye the disease caused by Chlamydia. 
But if you have widespread pink eye you should worry about chlamydia caused reproductive problems
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/chlamydia.html. 
This link from Suzanne Gasparotto is very informative.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Lee I posted that too but it disappeared somewhere into cyberland. I had a brunette moment it appears.
Anyway...
Chrystyna continue the ointment for several days and don't stop because the "eye isn't red anymore", complete a series for a full recovery. Even if this is not pink eye but due to injury. Tam


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

just my two cents neosporin is great for injury or pink eye and soothing. also if possible cover her eye as light hurts them


----------

